# The Khyber Pass , charm of NWFP Pakistan...



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

misterk said:


>


WTF this pic is doing in Khyber pass thread?

Or is it all of Pakhtunkhwa (formerly known as NWFP)?


----------



## Night Hawk (Apr 11, 2009)

Those weren't troops on the front page, more like the paramilitary border force (also used for policing in tribal areas) called Frontier Constabulary.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Pakia said:


> WTF this pic is doing in Khyber pass thread?
> 
> Or is it all of Pakhtunkhwa (formerly known as NWFP)?


well she said nwfp(pakthunkhwa) in the title so i assume it's from all over khyber aswell as nwfp


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ U got a point.

So lets unleash Pakistan's bad ass wild west province here.

Abbotabad's some British historic relic.









Kids performing Chitrali dance


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

wild west is an understatment lol yeah the tribal areas is the most baddass frontier on the planet honestly wild west it ain't got nothing on us if cowboys had ever came to nwfp/khyber or the tribal areas they would have been be wiped out


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

beautiful Pakistan... spread the beauty of pakistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

juliaroberts said:


> beautiful Pakistan... spread the beauty of pakistan


thx we will


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pak Pashtun (Jul 31, 2010)

Great pics guys, i visited Khyber region just two weeks ago, I have some family there.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Pak Pashtun said:


> Great pics guys, i visited Khyber region just two weeks ago, I have some family there.


I hope they will be alright coz of the floods there


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> By not posting as often?


sorry i will try to post less pics i am only posting one pic every other day or so instead of few everyday :cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by aamir567

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3901194098/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by 4-wanderers

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2805721425/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow......awesome scenes.....:cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## jame123 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great pics guys, i visited Khyber region just two weeks ago, I have some family there.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Keep up the good work kay:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*South Waziristan*









A View of Tip Mountain Near Makin (South Waziristan)









A View of Makin Lgad After Rain (South Waziristan)









A Bird Eye View of Makin Town (South Waziristan)









On the Way From Makin to Shawal (South Waziristan)









A Beautiful View of Shawal Pangay (South Waziristan)









A View of Preghal Mountain From Shawal. It is the Highest Mountain in South Waziristan-11500 ft









Another View of Shawal (South Waziristan)









Corn Crop in the Shawal Area (South Waziristan)









Another View of Makin Oak Tree Forests (South Waziristan)


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

fantastic photos, but from now on flickr want us to sent the direct link back to the authors pages or they will take away our right to hot link their photos, so please paste the links! Thanks!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by saffyh

http://www.flickr.com/people/sarfrazh/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

jhalkhad,khyber pakhtunkhwa











by easiddiqui

http://www.flickr.com/people/easiddiqui/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

nila mari











by easiddiqui

http://www.flickr.com/people/easiddiqui/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by tan-afridi


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://fdc4all.com/images/He-174.JPG


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by sajid bilal


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

misterk said:


>


:drool:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

PM me when you are ready to put the links back to flickr.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Mahodand Lake by tanveersattar, on Flickr


Colors on a lake by meansmuchtome, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible....


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lala Zaar (Naran Valley) by KR-Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Colourful valley-the Kamrat in Pakistan by NatLuv, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

On the way to Saif ul Mulook Lake, Naran by arsalan_ali_baig, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

naran valley by virgohicker, on Flickr


chitral _5_ by irshadchitrali, on Flickr


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Maneshra


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Road to |Lake Saif-ul-Maluk| by Sabee Kazmi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Jahaz Banda Lake by Alee_hasan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Mosque in Peshawar by bowlercoaster, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kumrat River by Asif Saeed [ Happy Independence day ], on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kalam, Swat, Pakstan by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

super photos, wonderful landscape, thanks for images


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Crossing Kunhar - Kaghan Valley - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr


Peace - Kaghan Valley - Pakistan by Anas Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kaghan Valley by Irfan Mirza, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

A night in Swat by Mobeen_Ansari (Leaving for Seattle), on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Old Peshawar City by Omer Wazir, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Islamia College Peshawar - Pakistan by Shahid A Khan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

shahi bagh panorama by iftikhar alvi alvi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

matiltan valley by iftikhar alvi alvi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Pari Lake, Swat Valley by Aamir Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kaghan valley stream by Sulaiman Ariyami, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------

